# BMW E46 Engine Bay Detail (Recent purchase)



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Some of you may or may not know I had sold the Integra, stupidly with no idea on what to buy next.

Anyway ended up resorting to a local dealer, surprisingly this great example of a E46 330ci SMG Msport was sitting pretty in the corner. 
A price was agreed and I took it away the same day.

Now onto the Engine bay detail.

*Before:*

Engine Bay Before by watkins-enterprises, on Flickr

*After:*

Engine Bay After by watkins-enterprises, on Flickr

*Products used:*
Megs Degreaser
Megs APC
303 Areospace
Range of brushes

*Full Pic:*
So far all I've done is change the kidney grills as I really dislike the chrome ones.
Its also had a very quick clean and couple coats of wax ready for the winter.
Hopefully ill be able to do a full detail if/when the weather picks up

BMW 330 E46 by watkins-enterprises, on Flickr

Apologise in advance as its not a great write up.
Comments and criticisms welcome

Thanks

Stephen​


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Great turnaround Stephen, well done


----------



## w3lshboyo (Mar 6, 2011)

Great turnaround mate looks alott better


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Great job. 
Love the E46 headlights. Wish all cars had removable lenses. Dead easy to mount HID projectors or swap when they get opaque.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice, you wanna pop over to e46zone if you have'nt already to join in with the e46 nutters.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great job and beautifull car mate:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Greaj job:thumb:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Excellent!!! Love a clean engine bay, but enjoy the before/after pics even more!!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice starter my man lets you get through the winter. Good job on the engine bay as well.

Cracking car as well.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great, great cars too miss mine


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Tidy job :thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

i might do mine soon. Ive got an e46. Any tips or things to avoid or be careful of when cleaning.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice looking car mate, would have kept the dc5 tho.


----------



## twitchDC5 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feedback, as for tips I tried to keep as much water away from the top corners of the engine bay, specially around any wire connections. I've also never been one to get the pressure washer out on an engine bay, I prefer to use a mist hose attachment to aid the products.

As for keeping the DC5, it was pretty much my dream Honda, but I just needed something that could carry my tools and not worry so much on keeping it clean and mileage. In and ideal world id have a van and the DC5 for the weekends.


----------

